# Who uses felling wedges in the tree?



## tree md (Apr 28, 2009)

Just wondering how many of you guys use felling wedges in the tree; IE topping/chunking?

I come from the East coast and I never saw a climber use felling wedges. Not even here where I live now in OK. All climbers I have worked with, known, seen, including myself has just used a rope to pull tops, chunks and trees over. First time I saw a climber use felling wedges was on a visit to Cali where I saw a climber who was 60 years old taking down a redwood using wedges to drop the top and the chunks. I thought it looked pretty slick for the top but a little unnecessary for the chunks. Anyway, I am planning on getting me a set of felling wedges and using them in the tree when applicable. How many of you guys use them in the tree?


----------



## yibida (Apr 28, 2009)

*Handy to have.*

Hi Tree MD,
I use wedges when I'm felling trees from the ground to assist in a side or back lean but I would normally use a high set rope most of the time. As I have done logging in the past it has become a good technique to use in some situations in conjunction with a back release method.


----------



## arbadacarba (Apr 28, 2009)

Using wedges keeps things simple and safe. I use them any time I am in the slightest doubt about what a tree wants to do.


----------



## Rftreeman (Apr 28, 2009)

No need for them here, I use ropes.


----------



## prentice110 (Apr 29, 2009)

every now and then, not too often though. Mainly just to keep the cut open when Im climbing. Im kinda skinny and it hurts my back on bigger logs to keep pushing. Have you seen that rattle wedge thing yet? Pretty slick...


----------



## TheTreeSpyder (Apr 29, 2009)

i more favour an olde semi truck tire spoon that fits the kerf well, and can use as lever. to me that beats wedge (with keeper string) and then needing something to 'hammer' it in.


----------



## ozzy42 (Apr 29, 2009)

High set rope does much better.


----------



## Tree Pig (Apr 29, 2009)

I think what he is asking is if any climbers are using wedges while in the tree? Correct me if I am wrong MD. I use wedges all the time on the ground with the right trees, its a lot easier and faster to bang a couple of wedges in then it is to through a rope. But a more risky tree will get a rope or even wedges and rope.


----------



## TheTreeSpyder (Apr 29, 2009)

ozzy42 said:


> High set rope does much better.



Mostly look at this for short, 'stocky' pieces that don't have the length that rope would give great leverage, sometimes use rope pull and push of wedge/lever.

Also, A rope can flex what you are standing on in reaction by pulling across(this is one place where lacing over the top and then down back to tie off low, to give more flip and perhaps some stabilizing downward pressurethru column of spar can help IMLHO), whereby, a lift/push of wedge / lever sends reaction down the spar column you are standing on with less flexing of your 'mount'.


----------



## Raymond (Apr 29, 2009)

Never beat a wedge in up in a tree, just a rope.
But I've had a couple times I wished I did have one.

But then someone would of had to let go of the rope 
and get it and at the time that wasn't an option. 

DAMN just thinking about this one particular time 
is making my palms break out in a sweat.


----------



## Cletuspsc (Apr 29, 2009)

I used to use wedges quite often when I was going solo or down a ground guy. I Have a 12inch "blue type" (dono who makes em but there hard) with a 3/8th hole drilled threw the fattest part and a short 6 or so inch loop of line so I can hook it to my saddle and then the same thing dome with a 2.5lb mini sledge with about a 10 inch long handle. It works good for me.


----------



## Raymond (Apr 29, 2009)

TheTreeSpyder said:


> i more favour an olde semi truck tire spoon that fits the kerf well, and can use as lever. to me that beats wedge (with keeper string) and then needing something to 'hammer' it in.



Now I like that! All smooth, with a hole and string 
hanging from my saddle, for just the right trees.


----------



## chevytaHOE5674 (Apr 29, 2009)

Depending on the tree and the conditions, I have a few wedges with holes and strings on them, and a small mini sledge I take up with me. Start pounding until the piece starts moving, then grab your wedge and hang on.


----------



## tree md (Apr 29, 2009)

prentice110 said:


> every now and then, not too often though. Mainly just to keep the cut open when Im climbing. Im kinda skinny and it hurts my back on bigger logs to keep pushing. Have you seen that rattle wedge thing yet? Pretty slick...



Yeah, I have seen the little rattle wedge deal in the sherrill catalog. Pretty cool looking gadget.

Like I said, I have never utilized a wedge much. The old guy I saw taking down the redwood in Cali made it look pretty slick directing his chunks with the wedge. We always used ropes but the wedges can come in real handy.


----------



## Blakesmaster (Apr 29, 2009)

It's hard to judge from the ground whether or not you'll need wedges in the tree. There's only been a few times where I could've used one while aloft but I never carry them through a whole climb with me. Since I don't carry them it's usually easier to just run up the tree another coupla feet and tie a pull line than to send a groundie after wedges and a hammer and pull them up. I suppose if I can judge from the ground that they would make the job go quicker I'd carry them up but I've yet to do so. When I'm on the ground I use them ALL THE TIME. Love me some wedgies. Everything from felling to bucking I gots one in ma pocket ready ta pound in.


----------



## southsoundtree (Apr 29, 2009)

very infrequently. 

The is a place for them. think about windy days on pieces that otherwise would not need a rope. 

Also, easier to put a wedge or two in the pocket (you can use one to bang the other in place ) than keep hauling up a rope, which can be much heavier, and time consuming. 

I think I might start using them more, now that I think about it.


----------



## newbym (Apr 29, 2009)

*I'd say that I use them about 1-2 times a month*

Just had some up with me in a cottonwood today, but didn't end up needing them. Sometimes I like to have them in case the wind comes up enough to keep a large, fluffy top from going over without a little extra. We have a kit that's ready to be sent up that includes 2 small bucking wedges and a short handled axe, all tethered and easy to attach to the saddle. When you know the wood you're in, you can overcome some pretty amazing leans or limb-weight with just a wedge and save yourself a 20'-30' (or more) climb just to set a line.


----------



## Jeff_Cochran (Apr 30, 2009)

i use a bar and wedge for big chunks pry a little slip the wedge in prya litle slip the wedge in. on big cookie blocks i use the wedge as a ramp to help me slide them off the tree with the help of the bar of course.


----------



## Mapleman (Apr 30, 2009)

I use a climbing wedge (4-inch) sometimes when I don't want to pinch my bar while chunking out big rounds. Also, I've used it if there is a possibility the wind could rock a top back on the bar and jam me. It's happened to the best of us, and it ain't fun waiting for another saw and staring at the cut, hoping it doesn't break back on you. I've also had to rig a pull line above me with a pole saw by snaking a rope up through a crotch. I usually secure the saw with a lanyard to a branch below the cut just in case the saw is jammed in the cut and decides to exit with the top when it gets pulled over. 

Jamming a saw generally happens toward the end of my work day or when I'm sore and tired, and it's usually at this point I ask myself why I didn't take the extra time and climb up the another 15 or 20 feet to rig a pull line. But sometimes that extra 15-20 feet can seem like 50 when you're beat.


----------



## tree md (Apr 30, 2009)

Mapleman said:


> I use a climbing wedge (4-inch) sometimes when I don't want to pinch my bar while chunking out big rounds. Also, I've used it if there is a possibility the wind could rock a top back on the bar and jam me. It's happened to the best of us, and it ain't fun waiting for another saw and staring at the cut, hoping it doesn't break back on you. I've also had to rig a pull line above me with a pole saw by snaking a rope up through a crotch. I usually secure the saw with a lanyard to a branch below the cut just in case the saw is jammed in the cut and decides to exit with the top when it gets pulled over.
> 
> Jamming a saw generally happens toward the end of my work day or when I'm sore and tired, and it's usually at this point I ask myself why I didn't take the extra time and climb up the another 15 or 20 feet to rig a pull line. But sometimes that extra 15-20 feet can seem like 50 when you're beat.



That happened to me onetime when I was taking a large top out of a Cottonwood. I probably would have been OK if it weren't for like a 15-20 MPH wind in my face. I only had one guy working with me and did have a tag line set but the top sat down on my saw and pinched it. My rope hand hollered that he didn't think he was going to be able to pull it over and was afraid it was going to come back on me. If I would have been thinking I would have secured my saw lanyard to the tree but I was concerned about the top and just left it in the tree and rapped down real quick. Once on the ground I tied the top off to keep it from breaking over backwards. I didn't want to just pull it over and let my saw fall to the ground. I was going to climb back up and secure it to the tree with a lanyard but my rope man talked me out of it. He was right too. I don't know what I was thinking when I considered climbing back up under an unsecured top and saw. My rope hand said F the saw, we can replace it. We can't replace you. He was right. We pulled the top off and believe it or not the saw remained in the kerf. I climbed up the backside of the tree and reattached my saw to my lanyard. Not one of my most stellar moments for sure. Like I said, I believe the top would have come over fine had it not been for the sustained high winds. Sure could have used a wedge that day though.


----------



## Henry111 (Apr 30, 2009)

I just use ropes 90% of the time. BUTTTTTT! since my crew is me and my wife, and shes about 110lbs thats if shes has logger boots on LOL!! We do use them for pulling trees fiddle blocks combined. I have saw a climber use a wedge aloft before and it worked pretty 
well for him, but ive never tried it. hell, maybe Im missing out on somthing. GREAT SUBJECT!  And Ive been in those winds where a wedge could MAKE IT OR BREAK IT, so I think its worth hanging one on my saddle just in case.


----------



## talloak (Apr 30, 2009)

ive used them for flushing big stumps but its been awhile since ive used them on the ground for a notch and drop. Dang HENRY111 thats 1 big helper you got there but i heard shes 1 HELL OF A CLIMBER.LOL


----------



## Mapleman (Apr 30, 2009)

It's pretty amazing how a three-dollar 4-inch wedge can save your bacon. I don't use it much on the east coast, but working up in northern cal I would carry it up with me anytime I was taking down big wood. I might need it only 10 percent of the time. I figured the weight of a plastic wedge more than justified me carrying it for those "just in case scenarios."

I've also used my hand snips in the kerf so large chunks don't bind my saw. Best to inform the ground crew though, because once the chunk leaves, they can fly after it. 

Lanyards was brought up in this thread...I don't use a saw lanyard when I climb unless I'm chunking a trunk down. I clip my saws into a ladder snap horizontally for take downs. If I'm pruning a thick tree, I let the saw lay vertically.


----------



## pdqdl (May 1, 2009)

Hardly ever.

Never while climbing, not that I do much climbing anymore. I always try to keep them around, but mostly just for lifting big chunks off the saw kerf.


----------



## TreeClimber57 (May 3, 2009)

I don't usually use them when climbing, but have a couple of times. If anything is ever not 120% certain, then out come the other tools (ie: wedges).


----------



## 1I'dJak (May 3, 2009)

Definitely when I'm forestry climbing and I'm flopping over 60'+ tops...we're supposed to carry three plus a 2.5lb axe....also good for chunking down the stem... for what one of those little wedges weighs, well worth it... just drill a hole through the back of it horizontally and put a loop of string through it and you're all good...


----------

